# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Linked Server - Connect to db2

## rayan127

I have SQL Server 2005 installed on server "HULK" and DB2 installed on server "HEMAN" . I want to create linked server in HULK to read data from the HEMAN Server(DB2). I have created the System DNS on HEMAN by the name "DB2TEST". The Database name is "SAMPLE" and the Schema is "SYSTEM". 

What should i enter in the field - Provider, Product name, Data Source, Provider string, Location and catalog while creating the linked server from Object Explorer(SQL Server)? Could you please give me the values?

Thanks in advance

----------

